

Jeff Vogel on changes in your products - lucumo
http://jeff-vogel.blogspot.com/2009/04/why-nobody-should-ever-change-anything.html

======
stcredzero
There seems to be no essential difference between users of Jeff Vogel's games
and users who are petroleum products traders and schedulers. They complain and
insult you for trying your best to make improvements. Then they praise you for
putting in something mindless like a "Refresh" button.

I think it's because the users have minimal control in the development
process.

------
access_denied
He describes the opposite of "trying to be everything for everyone", namely
finding your niche (where nobody can yank you out) by constant iteration of
product. The point to keep in mind: you will loose customers during the
process and you will win new ones. The important thing is to make sure the new
customers are a better fit.

~~~
j2d2
Focusing on the differentiation. This theory is expressed well in Dealing With
Darwin by Geoffrey Moore.

